# My first Worthless Wood Pen



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is an Elegant Sierra built with Live Oak Worthless Wood. This is cool stuff.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's a keeper. The satin finish really brings out the wood


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good looking stick, Tails.. Hope he gets to casting some more. I'd like to try a few of them..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice looking pen


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Curtis does some very nice blanks. I have been getting in some good turning practice with the stuff he sent me. His blanks are solid and quality, dont have to worry about cheap blanks that blow out like some that you buy.


----------

